# Schwinn bicycle w/ motor mounted in front wheel



## John (Sep 8, 2012)

http://www.auctionzip.com/aflive.html?method=getLotInfo&lotref=9CE0948EB6&seq=45


----------



## jacdan98 (Sep 8, 2012)

That's cool!


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 8, 2012)

*Bike*

Mark M in Chicago has the original unrestored version of that bike.  Looks like someone did a quickie "mock up" of the original with horrible paint work and hastily put together bike.   Thing is atrocious, but that front wheel motor is worth a mint!


----------

